# Connecting: Galaxy Tab A to a 24" VIZIO Smart TV



## andriastechstruggles (Oct 24, 2016)

Trying to connect my Galaxy tab A to a 24" vizio smart tv to use it as a digital photo frame basically... 
I've tried to connect them wirelessly but cannot find any feature in the vizio tv to do so. I have tried using the charging cable that came with the tablet to just plug into the usb port on the back of the TV, but nothing seems to happen and I cannot locate a USB input on the TV. I have tried to connect them via an hdtv smart adapter from samsung and it seems that there are two different "micro usb" types, one is a 5 pin and one is an 11 pin, of course the adapter I purchased was the wrong size (11 pin) and they do not make the other size. 

I am getting a bit frustrated that I cannot find a 5pin micro usb to HDMI adapter... which leads me to believe it may not be possible... if anyone is knowledgeable in this area I would love to hear from you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Look into Miracast. No guarantee, but there is a fair chance that both your devices support it. On some devices, TVs in particular, it may be called something else, but supports the miracast standard.


----------

